

A Brief History of FORTRAN - Alupis
http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/languages/fortran/ch1-1.html

======
pmcjones
For documents and source code of John Backus's original IBM 704
FORTRAN/FORTRAN II project, see
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/FORTRAN](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/FORTRAN)
.

